
Uber COO and CMO to Step Down - northerdome
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/06/07/uber-chief-operating-officer-chief-marketing-officer-stepping-down.html
======
mdorazio
This is really weird to me. It seems strange for a CEO to effectively fire the
COO and CMO because they want Operations and Marketing to report directly to
the CEO unless the company is in serious trouble and needs a single
authoritarian leader to set direction across very different departments. Does
anyone else have more info on this?

~~~
jjeaff
I don't get from the article that marketing will report directly to the CEO.

It says "Jill" will take on all the marketing and will have 2 others under her
to divy up some of her other responsibilities.

------
SilasX
From the top of the article:

>Now that the company is public, CEO Dara Khosrowshahi says he has more time
to be involved in the day-to-day operations of Uber’s core businesses.

Ummmm what? Isn't it normally the opposite?

~~~
mlevental
pre ipo CEOs have to fund raise

